# Fischfinder vom Ufer?



## dirtyharry1st (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, da ich null Erfahrung mit Echolot usw habe und nur vom Ufer aus angeln kann, würde es mich interessieren, ob man sich da nicht auch mit ein wenig Technik helfen kann.
Gibt es möglichkeiten, die Geräte vom Ufer aus einzusetzten?
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich von den Erfahrenen etwas Hilfe bekäme.
Habe schon hier im Forum gesucht, aber nichts richtiges gefunden ( vieleicht die Suche falsch gehandhabt ?? )

Grüsse , Harry |wavey:


----------



## spin89 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Moin,
Es gibt sogar nen Echolot der Extra für den Ufer gedacht ist, dazu hast ne Art Schwimmer den du Auswirfst und einholst, den Display hat du entweder wie ne Uhr am Arm oder Zum Anklicken für die Rute,....getested hab ich diesen Echolot jeodch nicht kann also nicht mehr dazu sagen.

Name der Echolote:
1.Humminbird rf 25
2.Humminbrd rf 35
3.Humminbird rf 15

Gruss Spin89


----------



## Udo561 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Hi,
Lidl hatte da auch mal so ein preiswertes Gerät im Angebot .
Die Geräte gibt es aber auch zu Hauf bei eBay.
Entweder mit Kabel oder auch per Funk , dann ist der Geber direkt an der Pose.
Gruß Udo


----------



## dirtyharry1st (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Werd gleich mal gucken was eb.. so hat. Jetzt weiß ich ja wo nach ich suchen muss.
Besten Dank für eure Anworten. 

Gruss, Harry


----------



## Celtic-hero (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Ui das klingt ja interessant. Wenn das Gerät hält was es verspricht, würde ich das glatt kaufen.

Angelromantik hin oder her.


----------



## Criss81 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Hi,

war mit nem Boardi und nem Echolot mal los, hätte selber nicht gedacht das es sogut funktioniert. Der Geber wird mit der Rute ausgeworfen und langsam eingeholt.

Grüße
CHris


----------



## Celtic-hero (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

@ Criss81

Wie lange hat es denn gedauert bis ein Bild zu erkennen war, und wie genau war das Bild ?

Hat dein Kolege den "Geber" als pose benutzt ? oder hat er eine extra Rute dafür genommen ?


Sorry für die vielen fragen.


----------



## Wizard2 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

hi hab selbst son ding. als pose wirds teuer, der geber hält 50 std. er läuft sobald erim wasser ist. ich hab das große display wie bei nem normalen echo, allerdings ist die reichweite ohne tuning sonaja und die fischanzeige nicht zuverläsig. allerdings top zum schnellen loten.


----------



## spin89 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> hi hab selbst son ding. als pose wirds teuer, der geber hält 50 std. er läuft sobald erim wasser ist. ich hab das große display wie bei nem normalen echo, allerdings ist die reichweite ohne tuning sonaja und die fischanzeige nicht zuverläsig. allerdings top zum schnellen loten.


 

Erklär mal genauer, 50std dann muss ein nuer gekauft werden odeer wie?und wie tunest du die Reichweite?Wie hoch ist diese denn original?Gruss Spin89


----------



## Udo561 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Hi,
darf man hier Links einstellen , wenn nein bitte löschen.
Hier mal so ein Gerät , kenne es selber nicht , aber ich denke bei dem Preis macht man nichts falsch.
Solche Geräte gibt es jetzt auch noch günstiger , die halten die verbindung dann aber über ein Kabel und nicht über Funk.
Gruß Udo
http://www.amazon.de/Matrix-FINDER-Echolot-Fischfinder-Tiefe/dp/B001ONM44C/ref=sr_1_5/280-4242937-0777760?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1260370999&sr=8-5


----------



## Celtic-hero (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Hmm dieses Gerät sieht auch nett aus, aber ob es auch hält was es verspricht ?


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Servus. Ich habe genau das Gerät vom Amazon Link. Funktioniert sehr gut und auch ziemlich genau. Super ist das man die Geberbatterie tauschen kann. Braucht aber nicht viel Strom.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Celtic-hero (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich habe genau das Gerät vom Amazon Link. Funktioniert sehr gut und auch ziemlich genau. Super ist das man die Geberbatterie tauschen kann. Braucht aber nicht viel Strom.
> MfG
> Lenzi




Hallo,

wie sieht es denn mit der Fischerkennung aus ? kann man was erkennen ? z.B ob es große oder kleine Fische sind ? oder wie Tief sie stehen ?


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Servus. Ich nehms nur zum Loten und um Kanten und Berge zu finden. Wegen der Fischsymbole das muß ich echt noch checken wie genau die Anzeige ist.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus. Ich nehms nur zum Loten und um Kanten und Berge zu finden. Wegen der Fischsymbole das muß ich echt noch checken wie genau die Anzeige ist.
> MfG
> Lenzi


 

Ich würde es auch nur für Kanten verwenden.

Wie weit kann man es auswerfen? Wie weit ist der Empfang?

Gruss Nico


----------



## Lenzibald (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Servus.
Der Empfang ist mit neuer Batterie ca 50-70meter je nch wellengang, also für mich ausreichend. Auswerfen hab ich ne 3meter Rute mit 100g Wurfgewicht und geflochtener Schnur. Vorteil ich muß net 20mal loten wie mit der Pose einmal auswerfen und schon hat man die Wassertiefe Temperatur und wo Unterwasserhügel sind. Sobald der Empfänger im Wasser ist dauerts ca 2 Sekunden und die Anzeige ist da. Was ich mir noch nachbestelle ist ne Halterung das man den Empfänger an der Rute festmachen kann, gibts bei AK-Fishing zum nachkaufen so um die 10euros. Weil einkurbeln Gerät in der Hand und Anzeige schauen ist ein bissl anstrengend weil man nur 2 Hände hat. Mann kann den Empfänger auch an einem Boot festmachen und ganz langsam nachschleppen geht auch hams an einem Badeboot getestet weil bei und in Oberösterreich Echolote generell verboten sind beim Angeln. Für große Tiefe Seen ist es nur bedingt geeigenet weils nur bis 30meter Wassertiefe geht. Aber alles in Allem für den Preis kann man echt nicht meckern und ist echt ne gute Hilfe beim Angeln.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## taribial (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*



spin89 schrieb:


> Erklär mal genauer, 50std dann muss ein nuer gekauft werden odeer wie?und wie tunest du die Reichweite?Wie hoch ist diese denn original?Gruss Spin89




mfg

tari


----------



## Onkel Klabauter (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Hallo!
Hab meinen Funkgeber verheizt (von RF 15) . Kann ich meine Basiseinheit mit dem Saugnapf-Geber, wie er beim PiranhaMax Portable verwandt wird, weiter verwenden? Der Anschluß an der Rückseite ist jedenfalls da. Hab meinen damals in USA erstanden.

DAS IST EIN HILFERUF!:c|bigeyes

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## zanderfisch (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

#h





Haifisch_Nico schrieb:


> Ich würde es auch nur für Kanten verwenden.
> 
> Wie weit kann man es auswerfen? Wie weit ist der Empfang?
> 
> Gruss Nico


 


taribial schrieb:


> mfg
> 
> tari


 #h Das Echolot Pirana Max 230 mit Smartcast ist nicht schlecht!
Vorteile ist sehr zuverlässig und weicht nur wenige cm von der Tiefe ab.
Reichweide sind 30 Meter im Smartcast Modus, dieses Gerät hat auch einen Geber und kann am Boot angebracht
werden.
Nachteil der Smartcast Schwimmer muß neu gekauft werden, die Betriebsdauer liegt bei 150 Stunden.|gr:


----------



## Student0815 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Finde das Ding auch interessant, aber das mit dem auswerfen und einholen finde ich doof.
Aber es funktioniert doch sicherlich, wenn mann das Ding an ein ferngesteuertes Schiff hängt oder? Wäre schon sehr viel komfortabler.


----------



## zanderfisch (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*



Student0815 schrieb:


> Finde das Ding auch interessant, aber das mit dem auswerfen und einholen finde ich doof.
> Aber es funktioniert doch sicherlich, wenn mann das Ding an ein ferngesteuertes Schiff hängt oder? Wäre schon sehr viel komfortabler.


 |wavey: Hallo Student ich besitze das Humminbird Pirana Max
230 Kombi Gerät, beachte bitte die Reichweite maximal 30
Meter!|kopfkrat
guten Rutsch ins 2010 viel Petri Heil 
Zanderfisch


----------



## Celtic-hero (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischfinder vom Ufer?*

Nunja ich würde das vorher gerne mal in Live sehen. Kann mir das irgendwie nicht vorstellen das dass wirklich so funktioniert wie es beschrieben wird.

Ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren.:vik:


----------

